# Enthusiasts Required! Swindon Audi TT Mk 3 Launch 15/11/14



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!

I have been contacted by Swindon Audi, who are launching TT MK3 at their showroom on Saturday 15th November.

The event starts at 11am and there will be "ample tea/coffee, champagne".

They are extending the invitation to attend to existing TT owners and would like some nice examples of Mk1 and Mk2 TT in their showroom! As the dealer staff play such a committed part to making ADI a success, this is a chance for us to give a little something back.

Request is that we arrive by 10am. Sales Manager will cast his beady eye and 'choose' which cars to put in showroom - there will be space for a display outside too.

The event is an 'all day' but if we can put in 3 - 4 hours, mingle and help with the atmosphere and chat, Swindon Audi would very much appreciate it.

Anyone fancy a little run out after? Maybe enjoy some local roads and end up at a pub for a meal? Or is this the chance for a late season weekender and maybe have a run out Sunday as well or instead?

If you are interested, please contact me and I will liaise and confirm all the detaile with the Sales Manager at Swindon Audi and get back to you.

Many thanks!

JS


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I can probally come along to this if help needed.

I'm not sure my MK2 would be right for showroom, as will still have my Rally For Heroes graphics on.


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

spike said:


> I can probally come along to this if help needed.
> 
> I'm not sure my MK2 would be right for showroom, as will still have my Rally For Heroes graphics on.


Hi there Spike! Yes, if you can make it that would splendid! Not sure why the graphics would be a turn off top the S/M as it would be a further point of interest/talking point. Anything that keeps peeps in the showroom and more likely to sign on the dotted line? I honestly think it would be a good thing, especially as there is still so much feeling in the local area even though the repatriations were (politically) taken away from RWB (and RAF Lyneham closed out of spite for it).

I've got my Ltd Edition TTOC t-shirt with the Help For Heroes logo on the back so we could make a point wherever your car gets displayed!

Look forward to seeing you on the day. Any questions, etc, in the meantime, please just drop me a line!

Many thanks

John Scott


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Thats cool, should be a good day 

Quite happy to park wherever I'm told


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

We would like to come along if that's ok with our Black mk2 that's done a little drag racing


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

paso said:


> We would like to come along if that's ok with our Black mk2 that's done a little drag racing


Hi there Paso! Yes, you would be more than welcome! With the car having done a bit of drag racing that should be an added talking point!

It will be great to see you on the day. I'm hoping to be there a bit earlier than 10am but as I'm going to a concert in Salisbury the night before, the emphasis is on "hoping".

If you have any questions in the meantime, please just drop me a line. I'll advise Swindon Audi that we have another car to add to the list.

John Scott


----------



## paso (May 14, 2013)

We will see you there then cheers Julie and Phil 8)


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'll be there to see the elusive MK3!


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Auditt1987 said:


> I'll be there to see the elusive MK3!


Will you be there as a guest of Swindon Audi or would yuo like to join us as 'The Special Guests'? You are more than welcome to join our merry throng!


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you for the offer, ill get back to you next week if thats ok, as im not sure how long ill be there for as its also derby day for Swindon Town so ill be heading in there early afternoon


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Auditt1987 said:


> Thank you for the offer, ill get back to you next week if thats ok, as im not sure how long ill be there for as its also derby day for Swindon Town so ill be heading in there early afternoon


If you would like to join us for a short time that's not a problem. If there's local rivalry then can understand your need to get off a bit sharpish. With the road works going on around Bruce Street bridges that won't help much either


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

If anyone is thinking of coming along to Swindon Audi on Saturday, please let me know.

There is plenty of room for us, in many respects the more cars the merrier!

Look forward to seeing familiar faces and hopefully some new ones too!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll be there as we discussed

J
Xx


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope to make it in my MK1 225 Coupe, will confirm in the next day or so.
Ray


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

newrayTT said:


> Hope to make it in my MK1 225 Coupe, will confirm in the next day or so.
> Ray


Hope you can make it Ray, would be great for you to join our merry throng! Looks at the moment as though the weather might be half decent too!

Cheers!

John


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, ill be along in the RS if still space


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'd come to this in my ttrs coupe if that's ok  I'll drive down with you Jamie ? Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There might be two more TTs turning up......
(No promise though for reason given in PM)


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Jamie, Adam, Dani - yes, there is room for you all! Look forward to seeing you on Saturday!


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

LATEST NEWS!!!!

Swindon Audi Sales Manager has advised that they will have the "latest Audi Virtual race unit here where you sit in a seat and put an unreleased Samsung head unit on and take a virtual test around a racetrack etc&#8230;"

Dependant on customer requirements, there should be the chance for attendees to drive at least 1 of the cars.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

The virtual racetrack is pretty good, we trailed it last weekend at the TTOC MK3 preview


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Can you ask them if I can borrow the bay where they clean the cars please........lol 

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Can you ask them if I can borrow the bay where they clean the cars please........lol
> 
> J
> xx


As I'm in Salisbury the previous night (seeing the excellent Joanne Shaw Taylor in concert) have mentioned that mine might be a bit grubby. Not sure whether they will wash for us or whether we can wash our own. Be nice if we can lavish our own TLC


----------



## Auditt1987 (Jun 30, 2014)

Sounds like its going to be a good day! See you there


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

just say to them "Jess said she wants to use your bay so she can clean her car" lol I'm sure they will be fine about it lol

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> just say to them "Jess said she wants to use your bay so she can clean her car" lol I'm sure they will be fine about it lol
> 
> J
> xx


Should I use my best impression of an East End gangster voice when saying that? 8)


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol East End? lol I'm West End lol

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> lol East End? lol I'm West End lol
> 
> J
> xx


So you want posh gangster in an Alan Rickman stylee? :lol:


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I may need a quick squirt too, depending on the weather


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

spike said:


> I may need a quick squirt too, depending on the weather


Don't think there will be a problen with any cleaning requirements from the comms I've had


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

oh have you now  lol can you tell them I'll be there at 8.30 for a full once over including clay bar lol

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh have you now  lol can you tell them I'll be there at 8.30 for a full once over including clay bar lol
> 
> J
> xx


Now you're just talking plain dirty! :lol:


----------



## newrayTT (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry John but my bowls match has been changed from Sun to Sat so won't be able to make it. Hope you all have a good time and that it's a successful day for Audi.
Ray


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

newrayTT said:


> Sorry John but my bowls match has been changed from Sun to Sat so won't be able to make it. Hope you all have a good time and that it's a successful day for Audi.
> Ray


Sorry that you won't be able to make it Ray. Good luck with the bowls!

JS


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> oh have you now  lol can you tell them I'll be there at 8.30 for a full once over including clay bar lol
> 
> J
> xx


Ask for Richard Brewer (General Manager) on arrival and he will direct you!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

lol ok he's gona hate you for giving me his name lol

what time is everyone getting there for? I'm aiming for 8.30 lol

J
xx


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

10am is our expected eta, I'll get there a bit earlier to use the jet wash 

Weather is looking dry


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Will see what time I can drag myself out of my pit but aiming for 8.30ish being local


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

see you in the morning!!!! lol

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, what a wonderful day we had supporting Swindon Audi at their launch of TT Mk3!

Thanks to Jess, Spike and Gary for making the trip (also to Phil from Club Audi) and for making such a fabulous contribution to the day!

Swindon Audi made us feel very welcome and appreciated our efforts in supporting their launch with a difference. No simple pull a dust cover off a new model for them! Mk1 and Mk2 examples drove into the showroom accompanied by music from the era of their launch. The cars lined up in the showroom and then the latest chapter in TT evolution was made apparent.

The customers visiting the showroom were clearly surprised to find examples of some of Audi's recent heritage on display and many took the opportunity to look at our cars.

For our efforts, Swindon Audi kindly ensured that everyone experienced a test drive in the new TT TDI and a chauffeur driven ride in an R8 V10. All very much appreciated by everyone with high praise for the new oil burner and adrenaline fuelled 90mph tales of each R8 experience.

Much thanks must go to Richard Brewer and his team at Swindon Audi for having the idea to do something different and give us the chance to support a dealer that is very supportive of the Audi scene. Some of the staff had not seen Mk1s up close before and certainly not in the comfort of a showroom, so it was an experience with many mutual benefits.

There is much photographic evidence of various activities related to the day's events and I expect that some of these will start appearing on a screen in your close proximity any day now! Those of a nervous disposition may wish to avoid this thread from now on - don't say you weren't warned!

Thanks once again to all who could attend for making it such an enjoyable day. To those unable to make it this time, keep your beady eyes on the events section as there might well be other, not disimilar goings on before too long!


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

Was a great day, from the start when we met the polish preople at the Audi wash bay, we decided to wash our own cars :lol:

Was great driving into the show room, people really did like seeing the iconic Mark 1s, the evolution to the Mk2, and the brand new mark 3 all in the same place.

Certainty the R8 V10 ride was eventful, I don't think any of us was driven it in that way! The MK3 TD we drove was surprising good, certainly gave an indication of how good the TTS quattro will be.

My few photos


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

delayed bit from me, but will get all my pics up.

What a day, arrival at 8.30 and then waited for everyone else. Audi then kindly offered to clean our cars but with the notice of their cleaning staff we all quickly declined and wanted to clean our own.....They must have thought we were all nuts with the amount of cleaning material we had across their rear car park!

Driving in was certainly an experience I wasnt sure if I needed to smile or look stern faced.....driving in first nerves and all that!

It was a great day and it was really nice to have all models with varying degree of bhp and extra toys on show!

Massive thank you to John for organising it was certainly different to most other events and not sure how many other dealers would have had 5 of the previous models driving in 

Pictures to follow soon.

J
xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Glad you all had a good time and I'm sure John organised all spiffingly well as is his way of doing things.
Just a big shame I wasn't able to come down but perhaps there will be a 'next time'


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Have you got your pics ready John? Be interested to see them!

J
xx


----------



## ScoTTy John (Nov 14, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Have you got your pics ready John? Be interested to see them!
> 
> J
> xx


 Hi Jess

Sorry for the delay. Last week was a bit of a difficult one to be honest and struggled with the photos. Will look to get something posted very soon!

JS


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)




----------

